# Photoshop Request



## beatty599

Hello,

Was hoping someone could photoshop the alloy on this gti fully anthracite, want to see if they would look good if I refurbed them after whiteworm sets in.










Thanks in advance, I know it's time consuming.


----------



## fatdazza

Not quite anthracite but close


----------



## RandomlySet

Bang on :thumb:

If no one else does, I'll see if I get time tomorrow to have a play


----------



## GleemSpray

Here you go - just a quick fill using Anthracite Grey

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0vr9baddlml12cc/Anthracite%20Grey%20Wheels%20sRGB%2056%2062%2066.jpg?RAW=1

Hope this works ok


----------



## beatty599

fatdazza said:


> View attachment 56891
> 
> Not quite anthracite but close


They seem more aerodynamic in your render, do youthink they'll affect brake cooling? :lol:



GleemSpray said:


> Here you go - just a quick fill using Anthracite Grey
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0vr9baddlml12cc/Anthracite%20Grey%20Wheels%20sRGB%2056%2062%2066.jpg?RAW=1
> 
> Hope this works ok


Thanks a lot! Does the job 100% for what I need, I quite like them. :thumb:


----------

